# Chili Recipe



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been fortunate enough to inherit a really great family recipe for chili. It's passed through a few generations and hasn't changed a lot. What I would like is some input for an authentic texas style chili. One that you make by boiling down chili peppers and adding some other stuff except for beans. I've been told if it has beans it's not texas chili.

Anyone have a good recipe that they have made in the past?


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

bigdaddychester said:


> I've been fortunate enough to inherit a really great family recipe for chili. It's passed through a few generations and hasn't changed a lot. What I would like is some input for an authentic texas style chili. One that you make by boiling down chili peppers and adding some other stuff except for beans. I've been told if it has beans it's not texas chili.
> 
> Anyone have a good recipe that they have made in the past?


I guess what Ive been making all these years is "Chili Con Carne"(with beans) A friend of mine from Az made the chilie pepper chili and it was ok. These are dangerous waters your treading in because every man thinks his chili and ribs are the best in the world!!


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

I would probably get banned from Texas for this, but this is my secret ingredient

Sun Brand Madras Curry Powder, 16 Ounce Cans (Pack of 4): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I know what you mean Rob. I love my chili with beans. I also like it without beans but I was once told that it was just some fancy hot dog sauce....I disagreed but sometimes you just can't win. The owner of the company I work for likes to have a little chili cookoff each fall. I've been lucky enough to win it 3 out of the past 5 years. I've made it with buffalo, venison, ground beef and a host of hot, mild, and melt you sinus' peppers and other veggies. I think I want to bust something new on them this year though.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Bunker said:


> I would probably get banned from Texas for this, but this is my secret ingredient
> 
> Sun Brand Madras Curry Powder, 16 Ounce Cans (Pack of 4): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food


never had curry before


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

This is the one i use got it off the internet a while back best friggin chili i ever made/had!



3 Tomatoes, medium
1 Bermuda Onion, large, finely chopped
1/4 teaspoon Oregano, dried, preferably Mexican
2 teaspoons Paprika
5 cloves Garlic, large, finely chopped
4 pounds Beef shank, coarse grind
1 tablespoon Butter or bacon drippings
4 Scallions, in bunches, chopped
5 Bell peppers
5 Serrano chilies, fresh
1 pound Chorizo sausage or Sausage, hot, non-Italian
4 cloves Garlic, medium, finely chopped
2 teaspoons Salt
4 tablespoons Red chili, hot, ground
4 tablespoons Red chili, mild, ground
3 tablespoons Cumin seeds
Beer
Water


Directions:

Puree the first four ingredients plus one clove of the garlic in a blender or food processor (using the steel blade). Scrape the mixture into a large heavy pot and add the beef.

Melt the butter, or bacon drippings in a heavy skillet over medium heat. Add the scallions, bell peppers, serrano chilies, sausage, and the remaining garlic, and cook until the onions are translucent and the sausage is browned.

Place the cumin seeds in a 300 F oven for a few minutes until lightly browned. Remove seeds from the oven and crush them with a mallet.

Stir the vegetables into the beef and tomato mixture. Add the salt, ground chili, cumin, and enough water or beer to cover.

Bring to a boil over medium-high heat, then lower the heat and simmer, uncovered for 4 to 6 hours. Taste and adjust seasonings.

This recipe from CDKitchen for Authentic Texas Border Chili serves/makes 10


----------



## Soft Top (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm not a big fans of beans. I just don't like the texture.

No beans is better in my world.


----------

